
Show HN: PowerPoint slide builder with handwriting - pierrealban
https://webdemo.myscript.com/views/diagram/index.html#/
======
pierrealban
For curious peoples, the internals of this demo are explained in this blog
post: [https://medium.com/@myscriptdeveloper/using-vue-js-to-
handwr...](https://medium.com/@myscriptdeveloper/using-vue-js-to-handwrite-
powerpoint-slides-myscript-developer-17e8ed3b4c5f) It uses behind the hood
MyScriptJS and MyScript iink SDK cloud

------
nmstoker
Interesting but a small annoyance is the evil destruction of history/back
button functionality - totally unnecessary and is either manipulative or
inept.

~~~
forrest92
The back button worked just fine for me on Chrome.

~~~
gitgud
Not on Chrome Android

------
planetjones
Cool! Something similar can be produced, like the slides Martin Kleppmann uses
in his presentations e.g.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2RJQELoM6Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2RJQELoM6Y)

I didn't know if he was drawing them, or using a framework to create them.
Anyone know what he uses ?

~~~
MrTonyD
Isn't that just using something like an apple pencil to write directly on
slides on an ipad? I didn't notice anything special. But maybe I missed
something.

------
Peopleguyintech
You should partner with Moleskine. They already have a platform for taking
notes in handwriting form and digitizes them, but taking them directly from
Moleskine to Ppt. I would buy that in an instant!

------
skibz
I'm very impressed...

I added a new slide to the demo. Then I tried my best to legibly write "TEST
SLIDE" with a simple smiling face underneath. When I clicked preview, my
poorly drawn words and face had been transformed into real text and an emoji.

Fantastic work.

------
chpmrc
Google should integrate this in Drive. It's just too easy to make diagrams
this way.

------
bananatron
This is absolute witchcraft. SOooo amazing - keep up the great work!

------
wrycoder
This is interesting/amusing, but the math version is remarkable. I like the
scribble erase.

------
zserge
Looks great! I recently tried to make something similar where one could
simultaneously sketch on a tablet and on a laptop -
[https://onthesamepage.online/about](https://onthesamepage.online/about)

~~~
redindian75
works great on iphone too. I added it to my homescreen, but the experience is
not great, it behaves just like a bookmark. I was thinking it would work like
a PWA. Just launch, scribble notes, close. Launch again to restart or start
new sketch. Ink is really good.

~~~
zserge
Yes, I actually plan to make it a pwa and now am in progress - offline sync is
a bit problematic (I wish all browsers supported PWA), but I'm getting closer.

------
ellimilial
Wow, this is the first time I actually want to get a pad!

If not in your plans: \- Could use a text input, otherwise pretty hard on
desktop. \- In the current and past companies we'd use draw.io. Not sure if
it's possible how difficult it would be to export it.

Would pay.

~~~
10000100001010
Disclaimer: I work at Lucid

Lucidchart is a much better and feature rich platform than draw.io and allows
for creating slides and exporting them to Google slides.

You'll have to pay for the more advanced features like export to Google slides
though

------
wiradikusuma
Just suggestion: since most people (esp at work) use traditional setup
(keyboard+mouse), I think it'd be better if people can type for text instead
of drawing.

~~~
MrTonyD
This is a demo for their stroke to text converter. It took me a while to
figure that out. I was hoping to run it local to my iPad, so I could create
slides on my long plane rides. But they are also hitting their server to do
the conversion, so it looks like I would need Internet access (and I wasn't
able to make it work with ppt on my ipad anyway.) But it is a good demo.

------
amelius
The handwriting recognition is very good. The "diagram block" recognition not
so.

~~~
lucideer
Both are much better than I would've expected to be fair, but yeah the block
recognition is still slightly short of usable.

The handwriting recognition is amazing.

------
thanatropism
Aw man, I don't have a mouse or trackball with me today. The trackpad sucks
for drawing.

I wish there was something I could do in freehand drawing interfaces that
assumed mouse-button-down and let me just drag.

~~~
levesque
Perhaps a keyboard shortcut to replace mouse-button-down, that definitely
sounds do-able.

~~~
anonymfus
LeftAlt + LeftShift + Numlock? Then 0 to hold mouse button and . to release.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mouse_keys](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mouse_keys)

------
lewisjoe
Much needed. I usually draw them into a tablet, export them as images and then
put them into slides. This is much neater.

I couldn't test it in a tablet right now. How does it do when hand-drawing in
a tablet?

Thanks!

~~~
MrTonyD
Just tried on my iPad. Preview works in both Chrome and Firefox, but neither
save (I do have PowerPoint loaded on the iPad and I use it there
occasionally.) On Firefox when I save I get an "error" dialog, and the chance
to choose someplace to save it to - but Powerpoint is not one of the options.
In Chrome when I save a new browser tab opens with a lot of data - I'm
assuming that it is what would have been written as a ppt file.

------
mintyc
How different is this from the Nebo technology?

Sounded great but in practice was too fiddly.

Why not allow scanned documents to be OCR'ed to diagram + text. Thats the
killer app!!!

------
cvaidya1986
This would be a great acquisition for Apple for Apple Notes!

~~~
Aladdin1
Probably it will. Soon.

------
umtksa
love it

